# Does Anyone Have The brother kh-900??



## massquilter

Hi New Here! I'm new to machine knitting, and i'm trying to learn. some days are great, and other days wellllllllllll!  Anyways, I was wondering, what kind of yarn do you use with these machines. weight wise?

I have been on youtube alot, i've have seen all kinds of machines, but i have seen the kh 900 in action. Just wondering does anyone know were there are some vidoe's on the kh 900? Or even dvd's to purchase. Thanks for any help it is [email protected]  Off to learn some more! Lisa


----------



## RachelleK

Hi Lisa,
I too am new on here. I hand knit daily and have considered a knitting machine (with the encouragement of my husband). I am at a loss at which knitting machine to purchase. I know there are some awesome ones out there that you can program from your computer.
Good luck to you with your quest to obtain information on your kh900 machine.
If you or anyone out there has any advice to offer on knitting machines, I would certainly welcome your information.
RachelleK - A passionate knitter


----------



## massquilter

Hi RachelleK, I too am a hand knitter, I have taught myself about 3yrs ago. but my hands just can't keep up like they use too. So I decided to by the usm at a craft store. it was ok, but i was getting very impatient with it. I was always dropping stitches, or something always went wrong. ;( So i started looking into the eletronic machines on the web. I had found out that brother had some out there.I new about brother, due to the embroidery machines and sewing machines that i have in my quilt studio. so i went on ebay to start looking an i couldn't pass up the kh 900 that woman had for sale. It was a steal. So now i have been trying to learn the new world of machine knitting!  Just wish there were some classes in my area. Well that story. Thanks!


----------



## RachelleK

Thanks for your prompt response, Massquilter. I am curious as to price you paid on e-bay for your kh900 electronic knitting machine. 
Rachelle K, passionate knitter/realtor


----------



## Entity

In the Brother electronic machine line, I found that the Brother KH 900-KH 930 use mylar sheets for patterns. They're not easy to find. If you'd like a decent electronic KM, I'd advise you to get a KH-940 and up. These have 500+ built in patterns and are capable to create your own patterns.

This is a good website about Brother KMs: http://www.scanthecat.com/html/bnro_machines.html

Incidentally, I have a Brother KH-940 that I'd like to sell. I have 3 KMs and only want to keep 1. However, it needs some cleaning, a new sponge bar and replacing a few needles. I am planning to do all these before selling it. However, if anyone would like it as, just let me know.

Don't forget to look up on your local Craiglist too for a KM. You can save shipping fee if you can buy one locally.

Good luck!


----------



## massquilter

Hi RachelleK, sorry i didn't get back sooner, got busy today. to your question about price, I paid $400.00 from a lady in colorado. the shipping was under 100.00 the machine was like new. so i couldn't pass it up.

Entity, what do you mean the kh900 takes the sheets? I know there is 50patterns built in the machine, and a place for the ppd (?) but i don't see any slots for sheet. It doesn't mention anything in the manual either. Thanks! Lisa


----------



## Entity

massquilter said:


> Entity, what do you mean the kh900 takes the sheets? I know there is 50patterns built in the machine, and a place for the ppd (?) but i don't see any slots for sheet. It doesn't mention anything in the manual either. Thanks! Lisa


Sorry, you're right. The mylar sheets models began with the KH910 - KH920.

One of the book that helped me tremendously as a beginner was "An Illustrated Handbook of Machine Knitting" by Janet Nabney. It is an old book and no longer available but you can still purchase it online. I got mine through AbeBooks.com. It's really inexpensive but very useful.


----------



## susieknitter

I had a Brother KH900, my friend had it off me when I upgraded. They are a lovely machine, they were called the poor mans KH965. The reason that they were called this was, because they work just the same as the 965, but dont have as many built in patterns. They dont take Mylar sheets like some other electronics which, in my oppinion, is a plus.
With the machine already having 50 built in patterns there are plenty to keep you going and it is so easy to type in your own patterns when you want to. Every pattern can be manipulated and it is a joy to use. I moved on to a KH965 and now have a KH970, the last model of knitting machine that Brother made.But, if I'm honest, I wouldn't tell my husband this,I bet that I haven't used any more than 50 patterns built into either of the newer machines machines.
Enjoy using your Kh900, you have chosen well and have paid a fair price.
Sue.


----------



## beadlady

Sent you a pm hope you get it.


----------



## euvid

go to Daisyknits.com SHe has a wealth of info posted on her site about all machines and sell used and new ones at good prices.


----------



## massquilter

Beadlady, If you are saying you sent me pm, I don't think i got it. were would i find it? still new to this site.Thanks! Lisa


----------



## DOLLYSO

Somehow or other my introduction post didnt get on her so I will have to redo it the soonest!
my mailing address is Apollo, Pa and I used to have a homebased business about 20 years ago called Dolly's Knitting Machines and Yarns. I had the business some 25 years and have a wealth of knowledge I could try to offer on this site. Purchased my first machine in 1967 from Knitking and it was delivered from Germany the day my first son was born Nov 5,1967. It was then a primitive machine called the "knittax" While I was in the hospital a few extra days my husband and father both had fun starting the home study course that came with it. Within a few weeks there was an article in our Sunday Newspaper about a machine knitting club in Pittsburgh, PA and I called the number, got the directions and began my journey to many wonderful friends with a common bond and ended up going into business. Took classes with Alles Hutchinson who was know for her knitting machine magazine, "Alles News and Views" for many years. She lived fairly close and became my mentor and over the years I traveled to seminars with her throughout the US and I also took classes in Toronto, Canada for a one week seminar at a hotel called, "Yellowbird Knitting School" 
So I will check this link daily as I have used machines and yarns still available for sell. I started out selling Brothers, then went into Studios and Toyotas.m 

My best sellers were the Brothers and in all brands there are Fine needle beds and Bulky needle beds. The Fine needle beds use thinner yarns, mostly on cones that are 2 ply called maybe 2/24 which would be equivilant to a fine sock yarn, one can also use up to sport weight on the fine needle bed. The needles on the fine needlebed are thinner so adapt better to thinner yarns but if one wants to use 4 ply worsted, you can go to everyother needle at a higher tension. A reminder, when u go into the yarn shops and buy acrylic yarns, most are for hand knitting and are prewaxed. If you use these yarns often, the wax builds up on the needles and one should use alcohol to clean the needles often. It is important to keep ones machine clean and oiled, free of dust so when not in use cover with a breathable cotton such as a doubled sheet or long pillowcase. Do not cover with any sort of plastic or vinyl which tends to keep moisture and could rust the machine in time. 
The Bulky Machines are with heavier needles meant to use heavier yarns so one can use finer yarns such as sport on a lower tension but it will still tend to knit quite loosley!
Using 4 ply worsted is the best on Bulky Machines!

So I will do my best to answer any questions and see how sharp I still am on knitting machines questions. I probably own about a dozen myself. Some which will never be produced again as the factories closed. Don't ask questions about the double beds, don't own one as yet. I have a few of the Bond Looms, Brothers, and Studio machines in both fine bed and bulky bed. 
Am working right now on the Brothers Bulky making knitted scarves for the soldiers in Iraq with free yarn that is given out at our local Pat Catans store for the month of October, then shipped out to them overseas.
Hope I can be an asset to your group here! Delores


----------



## Entity

massquilter said:


> Beadlady, If you are saying you sent me pm, I don't think i got it. were would i find it? still new to this site.Thanks! Lisa


I think Beadlady meant me Lisa.

Beadlady, I had replied back to your PMs.

DollySo, thanks for your maintenance and yarn tips.


----------



## DOLLYSO

UR most welcome, I don't profess to know everything but it seems like a lot of people these days are picking up used knitting machines and they can last forever if they are taken care of properly! I always say that it my instrument of choice since I dont play a musical instrument. It has a methodical sound to it and thats as far as I go while listening to some good music of choice. Dollyso


----------



## Entity

Yes, I agree. I find myself buying old products often. They're 30-50 yrs. old but mechanically are built in such high quality that would last so much longer than the new built machines made in China. 

I have an electric coffee percolator that is almost as old as I am (40-50 yrs. old) and it's still running good. A friend brought a brand new one and it only lasted 2 years for her. Turned out, it was built in China; whereas, mine was built in the US... go figure...


----------



## Ingried

Hello. One of my machines is a Brother KH 910. Just love it.
I have Videos and DVDs and would be happy to share with you.
I am pretty new to this forum and am not sure how to get in touch with you personally. I keep an eye on this and see if I
can find you again. Really do not want to post my E-mail
address. Get too much stuff already.


----------



## Ellie in Houston

Ingried - Look at the top of this page. See Private Messages - click on that and you will get another page. It says to compose a message - click on that - type in the name of the person - post message - click on send. That is all there us to it. It will show up when your contact is in K.P. It will show up in yellow in Private Messages at the top. If you want to get into LINKS - go to the bottom of each page and click on LINKS. It will take you HOME and you can pick out the postings you are interested - click on one - then after reading it - go back to LINKS and you start over. It is great!! Good Luck. Ellie


----------



## susieknitter

Dollyso I think that you have got mixed up, coned yarn for machines is prewaxed in order that it travels through the machine easier. Hand yarn isn't waxed, that is why you can get the wax circles to fit on the mast of Brother knitting machines in order to wax hand yarns.
There is a very good site, www.scanthecat.com that explains the differece between hand yarn and knitting machine yarn.
Also for anyone planning on buying a knitting machine there is a very good list of all the machines that Brother made along with all the accessories available. It explains the different gauges of machines and how each one varies from the others along with a guide on what price you should expect to pay.
For those who are looking for Brother manuals/information/ pattern books you can find these on this site also.
It's worth looking at.
Sue.


----------



## DOLLYSO

My experience with 4 ply worsted not bought on the cones is with making many afghans. After getting so far into the afghan with store bought yarn, my machines almost lock up from the wax build up. 
I will have to look up the site about waxed and no wax yarns but I know I used to sell Lori Lynn Spray but seldom even used it with cone yarns? 
As I said before I don't profess to know everything but I have had too many royal experiences with store bought on the skeins that are all prewaxed for hand knitting and crocheting. The machines just stop with them. It could be certain brand names also that this just happens with. Its a rare occassion that it happens with the cone yarns.


----------



## Angela Brown

just thought i would say the lady has it wrong that says the kh900 takes mylar sheets it doesn't you have built in stitch patterns and you can also buy a cartridge similar to the one that comes with the ppd. you can also programme patterns in yourself manually.hope this isn't all too confusing for you.we have a knitting club and two of our ladies have the 900. we are in the uk bet you live too far away from us for us to be of help to you though. Angela


----------



## Entity

Angela Brown said:


> just thought i would say the lady has it wrong that says the kh900 takes mylar sheets it doesn't you have built in stitch patterns and you can also buy a cartridge similar to the one that comes with the ppd. you can also programme patterns in yourself manually.hope this isn't all too confusing for you.we have a knitting club and two of our ladies have the 900. we are in the uk bet you live too far away from us for us to be of help to you though. Angela


Thanks for kindly correcting me Angela. I thought I did but turned out I did it on a PM, not a post.

For everyone else... Sorry for the confusion. Only the KH910-KH920 take mylar sheets. Again, if you want to know the differences, please visit this website: http://www.scanthecat.com/html/bnro_machines.html


----------



## susieknitter

The KH910 and the KH950i take mylar sheets, I know nothing about A KH920. But you are right Entity in guiding people to scanthecat the site has photos and full information on all the machines that Brother made.


----------



## kel-moore

have to say that I have 2 Brother 910 machines a d a 970 with all the bells and whistles. once you learn how to use then,they are a ton of fun. One other place to look for books. replacement needles. etc. is one e-bay. I picked up one of the machines for a pretty decent price and it turned out that I was very lucky that the machine was located about three hours away from me so I didn't have to pay shipping. I tend to pick up yarn from shops that carry knitting machines with most of it being on cones.


----------



## susieknitter

Hi Kel-moore, 
I too have 910 a 965 and a 970. I love the 970, but last week I wanted to use part of a built in pattern width wise, [stitch-stitch] I can do this on the 965 but can't find a way to do it on the 970. Any ideas?
Sue.


----------



## mary ruegg

I have a km from the sixtys it is a knitking automatic w/ribber but when I got it there was no manual I don't know if you have one for my km but let me know what I have to do to explaine what my machine looks like I was hoping your machine from that time was the same or very close to mine that you would send me a copie of your manual my mod. # is AM 77392 Made in Germany Please I need all the help I can get thanks Mary


----------



## Ellie in Houston

Mary - Scroll up on this page. Entity posted a website where you can download Brother manuals. It has lots of patterns and books. Click on the left side of the site when you get into it and there will be a listing of KM Manuals - cheap!! Good Luck. Ellie


----------



## mary ruegg

thanks Ellie but all she has is Brother my machine is I think before Brother took over and there are not any there that would match up with my Knitking and that is why I was asking DollySo she was saying she had a machine from the sixtys and I was hoping it was close to mine. thanks Mary


----------



## DOLLYSO

It happens that the Knitking Company when they existed years ago sold a German Knittax but then later they started getting the Brothers exact same machines but had the Knitking name on it so therefore it sounds like you have a Brothers Machine most likely? What was the model number on it or did I miss that in the message. I have been machine knitting since 1967 when Knitking used to go around door to door all over the United States and a guy in a Cadillac would come into Ur home and demonstrate the machine. Knitking has been defunked for years probably because the Brothers Factory closed years ago. Rumor was that the Japanese sold the product rights to produce it somewhere in Russia but I have never heard of a product coming out of there as yet. Would love to know why they stopped producing all these precision pieces of equipment. I don't think there are any double beds made anymore either like the Passap and I cant remember the other one. Although there is a guy in Ohio ??? who sells somesort of double bed machine. Have never dealt with him so don't know how the product is?


----------



## mary ruegg

my machine # is AM 77392 Made in Germany all the accs or marked with knittax but the top of the carriage says knit?ing it is broke here and a letter is missing so I took it to be a K and then Automatic if this helps Thanks Mary


----------



## DOLLYSO

The knittax I bought from knitking back in 1967 did not have a ribber attachment. It was basic and primitive. If Urs was made in Germany and with a ribber, u sure u dont have a doublebed Passap because they were made in Germany? Delores


----------



## mary ruegg

On the back of the Knitking Magazine that show the knitting desk is the machine I have if you ever got the mag and looked on the back you would see it so I realy think it is a knitking . 
I wish I had a picture of it until I get one that is the only way I can tell you what it looks like. Thanks Mary


----------



## DOLLYSO

What year of Knitking magazine>


----------



## mary ruegg

the year of 1966 and some between then and 1969 thanks Mary


----------



## DOLLYSO

Mary, That would have been around the same time I got mine and those were the knittax made in Germany. I will have to see what I can find around here with respect to that year.


----------



## mary ruegg

thank you I was hoping that was like yours and all the accs. do have knittax on them thank you Mary


----------



## dogxtc

Hi
we have just found your comments on this site and are wondering if you can help me. I have bought a second hand kh900 for the princely sum of £10 thinking it would be good for parts. Having bought the power supply, we find the machine is up and running but we don't know what to do with it. Do you know where I can get the user manual from for this model online (i have seen a listing somewhere but cant find it, or do you have intructions I could copy. The carriage is missing but it may still turn up but basically it is all there and I would love to learn how to use it whilst waiting for the carriage to be found.
Many thanks
Mags


----------



## euvid

try this site and she is in England http://www.scanthecat.com/html/bnro_machines.html lots of info and she has things for sale for the Brother


----------



## dogxtc

thanks, i did look but she was selling everything except the one i was after.. i managed to get a copy on disc on ebay along with a host of additional items so i am happy, particularly as i have just knitted one side of a baby jumper with it all intact...


----------



## euvid

feels good doesn't it. I hate when something happens and I don't know why. Great when things go well.


----------



## dogxtc

I spoke too soon, when I do everything advised using 4ply yarn, adjusting tension etc. did the three rows circular cast on, when I started next ribbing row proper, the carriage pretty much jams on the r to l move but is ok on the r to l move..strange. but i think i have seen something similar happening in comment here before so have an hours reading ahead.! thanks for help


----------



## marje

can anyone help i bought a stitch cartrage extra for my kh 900 i just dont under stand how to choose the pattern i want from my pattern book please--------------heip


----------



## euvid

THe extra cartridge could be blank as they were sold to let you put in your own patterns into them to store them. I think that if they have patterns in them you would need to read them on your computer to see them. Not sure but I think you can also get the patterns line by line on your computer but that is no help. DOes it have a number on the cartridge that might correspond with a book someone might have. That is all I can think of. The Stitch books designs are in the memory of the machine not in the cartridge.


----------



## susieknitter

marje said:


> can anyone help i bought a stitch cartrage extra for my kh 900 i just dont under stand how to choose the pattern i want from my pattern book please--------------heip


I am presuming that you are referring to the stitch pattern cartridge that goes with the Brother Vol. 5 book. If you are, then you load the cartridge according to your machine manual page 58. To pick the pattern that you require you have to load the page number that the pattern is on. If you look in the book on page 39 you will see there is a pattern with a row of pink rabbits that is pattern 121. Should you want this pattern then you look for this pattern in the list at the back of the cartridge manual. Note that this pattern is on page 4 and this is the number that you put into your machine. It loads all of page 4 so then to knit pattern 121 you key in number 926. The list reads A] picture of pattern in book, B] the page number that the pattern is stored on the cartridge, C] the number of that pattern on page 4.
Hope that you can understand all this.


----------



## Entity

Adding to what Sue posted... If you don't have the Brother Vol. 5 Punch Card book, you can download it for free here:
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.html
(scroll down almost to the end of the list)


----------



## marje

sue you are a godess in the knitting world god bless you for your reply i have just tried it and it worked so thankyou again marje


----------



## susieknitter

marje said:


> sue you are a godess in the knitting world god bless you for your reply i have just tried it and it worked so thankyou again marje


Thank you, but I wouldn't say I'm a Godess, I think that the people who wrote the manuals needed to be. They are so hard to understand. I wasn't sure that I had explained it any better. I'm glad that you figured it out because there are some lovely patterns on that cartridge, I think they are far nicer than the ones that are built into the machines. Just a word of caution, always remember to have your machine switched off when you put/take the cartridge in or out of it.
I have just bought a PPD without a manual. This works in a similar way, it's taken me days to get my head around it, but it probably would if I had the manual.


----------



## Omnivore

It's a roller-coaster of emotions learning the machine all right


----------



## Omnivore

It's a roller-coaster of emotions learning the machine all right


----------



## antsyd

whoops - meant to contact individually


----------



## marje

hi sue thank you again for your advice i'm still trying all those beautiful patterns i thought i'd bought a bobo at first but now i love my 900


----------



## Knitting Caggy

Hi, I have a KH900 (amongst others!) which I've had for years. Just recently I was making a lace bolero for my daughter when it started to miss pattern. The display was okay but I had to rip it back several times as it seemed to be selecting a random 24 sts across the bed. Could this be the battery dying? If so, how, if possible, do I replace it?
Will I loose all of the inbuilt patterns if I do remove the existing battery? I'd appreciate any thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines

Knitting Caggy said:


> Hi, I have a KH900 (amongst others!) which I've had for years. Just recently I was making a lace bolero for my daughter when it started to miss pattern. The display was okay but I had to rip it back several times as it seemed to be selecting a random 24 sts across the bed. Could this be the battery dying? If so, how, if possible, do I replace it?
> Will I loose all of the inbuilt patterns if I do remove the existing battery? I'd appreciate any thoughts.
> Thanks


The first thing I would try in that situation is the condition of the sponge bar.

You say that you have had the KH900 for years, so that could well be the problem, unless you have just replaced it with a new one. Sponge bars deteriorate whether you use the machine or not.

I have had several mis-patterning machines that have worked perfectly after just changing the sponge bar.

The inbuilt patterns are always safe. If there is any problem that might cause you to lose patterns, it would only be the patterns that you have put into the machine's memory yourself.


----------



## Knitting Caggy

MostlyKnittingMachines said:


> The first thing I would try in that situation is the condition of the sponge bar.
> 
> You say that you have had the KH900 for years, so that could well be the problem, unless you have just replaced it with a new one. Sponge bars deteriorate whether you use the machine or not.
> 
> I have had several mis-patterning machines that have worked perfectly after just changing the sponge bar.
> 
> The inbuilt patterns are always safe. If there is any problem that might cause you to lose patterns, it would only be the patterns that you have put into the machine's memory yourself.


Sponge bar only a few weeks old so should be ok. It didn't do it every row or on any particular row, just when ever the fancy took it!!


----------



## susieknitter

Knitting Caggy said:


> Sponge bar only a few weeks old so should be ok. It didn't do it every row or on any particular row, just when ever the fancy took it!!


This may sound stupid, but have you tried knitting a Fair-Isle, Tuck, or Slip stitch pattern to see if it plays up doing those? 
Seeing that you are doing a Lace pattern I was wondering if you haven't used the Lace carriage for sometime and it's this that is playing up, not the actual machine. Maybe the magnet on the back of the Lace carriage needs cleaning or it's just not transferring the stitches correctly every time.
At least by trying other stitch patterns you will find out whether it's the patterning program in the machine or it's just the lace carriage that has the problem.


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines

Maybe you would find it helpful to have a copy of the Brother KH900 Service Manual.

You can download it from my website, free of charge, by clicking on the following link and finding it about half way down the list:

http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/free-brother-knitting-machine-accessory-manuals-and-punchcard-sets.html

All of the manuals on my webpage are safe to download to your computer.


----------



## Knitting Caggy

susieknitter said:


> This may sound stupid, but have you tried knitting a Fair-Isle, Tuck, or Slip stitch pattern to see if it plays up doing those?
> Seeing that you are doing a Lace pattern I was wondering if you haven't used the Lace carriage for sometime and it's this that is playing up, not the actual machine. Maybe the magnet on the back of the Lace carriage needs cleaning or it's just not transferring the stitches correctly every time.
> At least by trying other stitch patterns you will find out whether it's the patterning program in the machine or it's just the lace carriage that has the problem.


Hi, actually no, I haven't yet. Just took it off on the garter bar & put it on to the 836 to get done before we went on holiday. Then spent a fortnight wondering...! I'll put it through its paces tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Knitting Caggy

MostlyKnittingMachines said:


> Maybe you would find it helpful to have a copy of the Brother KH900 Service Manual.
> 
> You can download it from my website, free of charge, by clicking on the following link and finding it about half way down the list:
> 
> http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/free-brother-knitting-machine-accessory-manuals-and-punchcard-sets.html
> 
> All of the manuals on my webpage are safe to download to your computer.


Hi, I did go through the service manual, only found 1 reference to the battery, no clues as to where it is or what size I'd need though. :roll:, but thanks for your link, I'll take a look.


----------



## susieknitter

Knitting Caggy said:


> Hi, I did go through the service manual, only found 1 reference to the battery, no clues as to where it is or what size I'd need though. :roll:, but thanks for your link, I'll take a look.


Maybe the following will help you.........
https://sites.google.com/site/knittingmachinesyahoogroup/home/tutorials/changing-the-battery-in-brother-electronic-machines


----------



## Knitting Caggy

susieknitter said:


> Maybe the following will help you.........
> https://sites.google.com/site/knittingmachinesyahoogroup/home/tutorials/changing-the-battery-in-brother-electronic-machines


Great link, thanks Sue, I hope it doesn't come to that, but in view of it's age, it may well have to. Batteries don't live forever, but I'll explore all other avenues first!


----------



## Knitting Caggy

Thanks to you all for your advice, I'm logging off now so that I can put it into practice!


----------

